
Microsoft Licensing Bug Blocking Users from Using Office - johnlindquist
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/office_365hp-office_install/cant-deactivate-office-365-install/81c97738-4e04-4311-a84f-24aeb7bd2c1e
======
johnlindquist
The other part of this issue is that MS is "too big to help". You try
contacting support, but no one can help because it's not part of the typical
support script. So you're truly out of luck until some higher-up hears about
this and takes action.

